# Some guys motorcycle trip on the Ho Chi minh trail,great pics



## Torch (May 15, 2013)

Legend of the, Ho Chi Minh trail | Laos GPS Map


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

That is a trip and a half !
What an adventure.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 15, 2013)

Fasinating, I was over some of that territory in 1971 in a OH-6.
Lost some friends there, and a cousin near Pakse.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2013)

A trip and a half indeed, great pics!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> Fasinating, I was over some of that territory in 1971 in a OH-6.
> Lost some friends there, and a cousin near Pakse.



A Loach? Were you a door gunner or driver?


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

What an incredible set of pics! love this shot! 

.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> A Loach? Were you a door gunner or driver?


 Crewchief/doorgunner is the way I always say it. Used to, if you'd just say doorgunner, people would take a step back from you.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## Laosmapper (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys, Tyrodtom I would love to hear some of your stories from those days.
I am the Author of the web site, and map LaosGPSmap.
The GPSmap and website photos are a product of 10 years of work. Good maps and good photos don't come easy.

Fall of 2013 we will be conducting motocycle tours on the trail.





If any one is interested there are some other pages on the site as well
LaosGPSmap


Ho chi Minh trail

Lao People | Laos GPS Map

Ho Chi Minh trail shot down plane | Laos GPS Map

Fuel Pumps on the Road | Laos GPS Map

motorcycle-laos-great-roads | Laos GPS Map


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2013)

What a TERRIFIC photo trip of the trail. I can't wait to look over the other links but since I'm at work right now I guess I should get some things done.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 20, 2013)

I grew up in the mountains of southwest Virginia, always loved the mountains.
I can still remember when flying over the mountains in Laos and the central highlands of Vietnam, and how beautiful they were, when you found a uncratered area.
We had limestone bedrock where I grew up, but nothing like the karst formations I saw in Laos, but it still reminded me of home. Except I was getting shot at.

I hope I can take one of those tours down the trail while i'm still able.


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2013)

Hey thanks Laosmapper for jumping in and adding some more. I saw the link on the SIGforum,couldn't resist posting here..


----------

